# yet another slam XL's noise problem...:(:(:(:(



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

some info:

2010 golf 2.5
AL Slam XL front
AL double bellow rears with Koni's
Accuair Swichspeed w/ dual 400C
....everything installed May 2013

problem:

this started out a little bit over a month ago. first i started hearing minor knocking noises on both sides in the front. but its more pronounced on the driver's side. called airlift and they graciously sent me a pair of the rebuild kit. put them on and the passenger side noise was completely gone but the dirver's side still has a bit but not too much noticeable. tried to live with it as it was not bothering me too much. now about a couple of weeks ago something weired happened. the car sat for the weekend in the garage and come monday when i tried to air it up to ride height the passenger side made a loud noise. sounded like a long "honk" when it was going up. it sounded exactly the same as when i blew my koni coilovers when all the shcok oil were gone. its like the rod dried out and was rubbing on the body metal to metal. looked at it and could not see any leaks so i drove the car. so during the first i would say 5 mins of driving the noise will be present when i go over bumps and then disappears. this is how it is now everytime i park the car overnight. its like drying up and then as soon as the strut compress and rebounds oil will come up again and lube evrything up. 

what do you guys think??? anybody had this problem??

TIA:beer:


----------



## lvwgti1.8t (Mar 1, 2005)

I've had this same problem search my name and you will see others have had it as well. No solution I can see as it seams to be internal. Can we please get some answers air lift?


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

lvwgti1.8t said:


> I've had this same problem search my name and you will see others have had it as well. No solution I can see as it seams to be internal. Can we please get some answers air lift?


....so what did you end up doing? did you ever contacted airlift about this?


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

Air Lift will take care of you if you contact customer service! Their customer service is one of the best in the industry.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

AirLift Tech Support: 1-800-248-0892


----------



## lvwgti1.8t (Mar 1, 2005)

Yes the original time it happened they had me pay for a core charge sent me a replacement and then reimbursed me. When they received the damaged one they said they could not replicate the noise but reimbursed me any way. Now the replacement is making noise as well as the original. I don't want this to continue to happen nor do I want to pay for a core charge again.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

jun_1.8T said:


> some info:
> 
> 2010 golf 2.5
> AL Slam XL front
> ...



just had a client with the same exact noise as you describe here. very easy to duplicate, have someone air out and up your car and when they do that put your finger right under the rain tray on top of the center of front strut/shock, you should be able to feel the vibration right on it. if so your strut has to be replaced it has worn out internally and has a side play that makes that honking noise almost like slow grinding. luckily airlift sells just the strut without bag, my friend was able to buy it directly from airlift for a very fair price,actually very cheap 
original strut was on the car for over a year and worked very hard all that time, so it is normal to see it go bad like that. as soon as i replaced it noise completely gone.


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

Rat4Life said:


> just had a client with the same exact noise as you describe here. very easy to duplicate, have someone air out and up your car and when they do that put your finger right under the rain tray on top of the center of front strut/shock, you should be able to feel the vibration right on it. if so your strut has to be replaced it has worn out internally and has a side play that makes that honking noise almost like slow grinding. luckily airlift sells just the strut without bag, my friend was able to buy it directly from airlift for a very fair price,actually very cheap
> original strut was on the car for over a year and worked very hard all that time, so it is normal to see it go bad like that. as soon as i replaced it noise completely gone.


thanks Misha,

definitely the exact same thing as you mentioned here. tried it yesterday with a friend and did exactly what you described. ill be contacting airlift today and figure something out. hope they can send me one as the whole setup is still under my one year warranty.:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

Give us a call and we should be able to get you taken care of. 800-248-0892


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> AirLift Tech Support: 1-800-248-0892





[email protected] said:


> Give us a call and we should be able to get you taken care of. 800-248-0892


eace:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Give us a call and we should be able to get you taken care of. 800-248-0892


Jeremy! You are the man! I am putting that bag in the mail tomorrow and shipping it back to you guys. Its great to see you all over this forum helping people. Airlift is easily the best company I've ever dealt with.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

I had a similar noise from my set of XL's. Andrew from Openroadtuning sent them back to Jeremy, and I just got a brand new set of struts in the mail. By far the *best customer service Ever*!!!! *Thanks Jeremy! and Andrew!*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> Jeremy! You are the man! I am putting that bag in the mail tomorrow and shipping it back to you guys. Its great to see you all over this forum helping people. Airlift is easily the best company I've ever dealt with.





fasttt600 said:


> I had a similar noise from my set of XL's. Andrew from Openroadtuning sent them back to Jeremy, and I just got a brand new set of struts in the mail. By far the *best customer service Ever*!!!! *Thanks Jeremy! and Andrew!*


:thumbup::beer:


----------

